# Looking to move to mass



## NHPaul4 (Apr 15, 2013)

I currently work in New Hampshire, but may be looking to transfer down to a Mass Town or Campus PD in the next few months or year. I was curious to know what the hiring process are like down there. I know about the whole civil service thing,, which sucks, but I was more curious to know if they do polygraphs and full backgrounds for people who are already on the job?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

NHPaul4 said:


> I currently work in New Hampshire, but may be looking to transfer down to a Mass Town or Campus PD in the next few months or year. I was curious to know what the hiring process are like down there. I know about the whole civil service thing,, which sucks, but I was more curious to know if they do polygraphs and full backgrounds for people who are already on the job?


No polygraphs for employment in Mass... Yes to the full background check.

BTW the grass isn't always greener and your best bet will be at a Campus PD IMHO


----------

